# breed?



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Not a good pic but wondering what breed. Its white with black feathers on neck and some black feathers on body and also a few scattered brownish red feathers here and there.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know, but she is very pretty.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. She is my favorite...lol


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Does she have feathered feet?


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

No feathers on the feet. The pic was not a good one. Im gonna try to take some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought she sorta looked like a Light Brahma, but if she doesn't have feathered feat then she isn't.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh ok thanks very much!!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

You're very welcome. I have only had a pair of Light Brahmas before, but they looked alot like the one in the pic. The breed is supposed to have fully feathered feet though.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

This is them when they were younger. The male is missing his tail feathers because the guy I got him from had several roosters in the pen together and he was picked on at the time. I miss them! They were so sweat and docile.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I do declare if that dont look just like mine. Except mine dont have those pretty tail feathers. Maybe thats what mine are..


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If it doesn't have feathered feet then it isn't it. It could be a mix with Light Brahma blood in it though. It is very pretty either way though.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

i have a light brahma with feathered feet and 2 columbian wyandottes with no feathers on their feet .. they look identical except for the feet so maybe you have columbian wyandottes ..


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That's possible!


----------

